# Which Calculator?



## JoeysVee (Feb 16, 2009)

I used the HP 33s when I took the exam on April 06 and I hate it. Which of the allowed calculators is the most powerful? It would be nice to see at least 2 lines on the display (so you could see what you entered last).

So which is the best/most powerful? :eyebrows:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 16, 2009)

The Casio 115 was the big winner for me. I don't do RPN, so I bought both the TI-36 and the Casio, and the Casio won.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey, welcome back JoeysVee! You "disappeared" right around the time I joined up, I think.

Personally, and knowing full well that you may only be posting this to start a nerd war, I'd go with the Casio fx-115ES. It's cheap, easy to use (no RPN), and does everything you need, and has the two-line display. But if you like the RPN, get the new HP 35S - I believe it fixes some of the complaints about the 33. But you could buy 3 Casios for the price of it.


----------



## JoeysVee (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks! I really don't want to go the RPN route. So the Casio fx-115 will do more than the TI's? :dunno:


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 16, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Thanks! I really don't want to go the RPN route. So the Casio fx-115 will do more than the TI's? :dunno:


I like the tactile feel and the ease of doing calcs on imaginary numbers on the Casio. The both do essentially the same functions, but I think the Casio is better built and has a better button layout.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 16, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> Thanks! I really don't want to go the RPN route. So the Casio fx-115 will do more than the TI's? :dunno:


I don't know. But it does plenty. I bought an HP-35S after I passed the exam, intending to switch over to it (I used to use RPN and thought it would be helpful), but I keep using the Casio. It does everything I need it to, and it's cheap as hell.


----------



## rudy (Feb 16, 2009)

I used the TI for my first two tries. I've always used TI's. On the third (and last) attempt, my friend lent me her Casio 115. It was great once I got used to the buttons. It didn't take too long, with working all those practice problems. The Casio 115 also gave me piece of mind... it was solar.... shouldn't worry about losing power. But I got an extra one for the exam, just in case something went wrong.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

you should turn this into a poll. I vote Casio too!

I had always used TI's previously, for the exam I bought the TI-36 as my primary calculator and the Casio as my backup. While studying I found I liked the casio a lot more (dual line entry, being able to go back and correct your entry, etc.). The casio has become my calculator of choice even now for day to day tasks.

As an added bonus I think one of the casio's that is approved for the test now has a three line display.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 17, 2009)

TI-30 fan here...


----------



## JoeysVee (Feb 17, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> you should turn this into a poll. I vote Casio too!
> I had always used TI's previously, for the exam I bought the TI-36 as my primary calculator and the Casio as my backup. While studying I found I liked the casio a lot more (dual line entry, being able to go back and correct your entry, etc.). The casio has become my calculator of choice even now for day to day tasks.
> 
> As an added bonus I think one of the casio's that is approved for the test now has a three line display.


A 3-line display...that would be nice. Any idea what model number it is??

:beerchug:


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 17, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> A 3-line display...that would be nice. Any idea what model number it is??
> :beerchug:


I think it's the fx-115ES

Edit: Nevermind, I just pulled up the info for the ES and it says it only has a two line display. I have the fx-115MS (which has a 2-line display) and I know the fx-115ES has a bigger display then mine. An old co-worker had the ES and said it was capable of inputing 3x3 matrices, which mine can't do, so I was pretty sure it was a 3 line display.


----------



## chaocl (Feb 17, 2009)

I used CASIO fe-115MS for pass my FE exam and I will use it again for my PE exam this coming Oct.

However, I was used TI-83 back in University and it was very nice graphing caluator but they changed rule that they will not using the TI-83 anymore that the whole department will use NCEE approved calculator later.

One of my firend has a crazy big calucator(I called mini-computer) for his every EE exams, he told me that he just need to plug in unknow and equations that this amazing machine will give you answer! By the way I am mechanical. I forgot which model and manufacture that was.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 17, 2009)

I got the TI just because I had been using TI's up to that point. I got the TI-30XIIS since it's solar/battery so there would be a decreased worry about battery issues in the middle of the exam. It's got the 2-line screen but it also scroll up to see previous calculations...I'm not sure exactly how many, but it's quite a few.

I'm sure it's been said several times on this board, but it really comes down to personal preference. If you've studied the way you should have, you could probably pass the test with one of those old wristwatch calculators (although I don't think any of those are on the approved list).


----------



## MechGuy (Feb 17, 2009)

I used the fx-115ES and had the fx-115MS as a backup. I liked it alot, very easy to use.

Whichever one you get just make sure you have plenty of practice with it so you know how it works come exam time.


----------



## JoeysVee (Feb 17, 2009)

I think I'll go with the Casio fx-115ES, Thanks for all your help. I think I'll order 2 of them incase somethign happens to 1.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> I got the TI just because I had been using TI's up to that point. I got the TI-30XIIS since it's solar/battery so there would be a decreased worry about battery issues in the middle of the exam. It's got the 2-line screen but it also scroll up to see previous calculations...I'm not sure exactly how many, but it's quite a few.
> I'm sure it's been said several times on this board, but it really comes down to personal preference. If you've studied the way you should have, you could probably pass the test with one of those old wristwatch calculators (although I don't think any of those are on the approved list).


that would be cool if they were...one less thing on the table to have to move around


----------



## Dexman1349 (Feb 17, 2009)

TI-36x Solar for me. I've had the thing for over 15 years and has treated me just fine. It got me through high school so I already had a good feel for how it worked. Only in college did I upgrade to a TI-86. The 86 is now my primary, but I had no issues switching back to the 36x for the exam because they have the same layout.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Feb 17, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> that would be cool if they were...one less thing on the table to have to move around


I was sitting under a roof vent and consequently the primary use of my calculator was switched to "paper weight."



JoeysVee said:


> I think I'll go with the Casio fx-115ES, Thanks for all your help. I think I'll order 2 of them incase somethign happens to 1.


If you order 2, keep the first unopened in the original packaging so you can return it afterwards.


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to be a HP Fan until I bought the Casio 115. It is much easier to use and cheap. Does everything I need it to and then some.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 18, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I think I'll order 2 of them incase somethign happens to 1.


Or to let someone else borrow...as ridiculous as it is, there is inevitably at least one person who shows up without a calculator or with one that isn't allowed. I also guarantee that there will be people with cell phones even though the directions they send are pretty clear.

That should be part of the admission process for the exam. Cell phone or illegal calculator? No exam for you!!!


----------



## VA_NowPE (Feb 19, 2009)

My advice - get the cheapest possible calculator that NCEES approves - I had the HP 35s and the TI-36x for backup. While the HP 35s was more powerful (cause you can program equations really easy and use statistical regresssion, etc.) the TI-36x would still help me solve 98 % of the problems just as quick. Not to mention the TI was $12 and the HP $ 50. BIG price difference!


----------



## Clarkbug (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried the TI-36X II? I see it listed on the TI webpage, and Im liking the fact that it has a multi-line display. I was thinking of getting that and using my TI-36X Solar as a backup...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 20, 2009)

Clarkbug said:


> Has anyone tried the TI-36X II? I see it listed on the TI webpage, and Im liking the fact that it has a multi-line display. I was thinking of getting that and using my TI-36X Solar as a backup...


I had it first, but the button quality sucks (sometimes it misses inputs), and some of the features are not intuitive to use. I was a long time TI Graphing Calculator user, but I made the switch to the Casio rather easily. The Casio is a much better calculator.


----------



## buick455 (Feb 20, 2009)

I bought two fx-115 ES calculators at Wal-Mart and use one at the office and one at home. They work fine for me and I like the replay function for equations. The manual is crap though.

I guess it depends on what your using it for but for the ME PE it is a good choice.


----------



## csb (Feb 20, 2009)

I used a TI for my first two tries and bought the Casio on a whim for the third try and the Casio kicks the TI options ass. I chose TI because I worked with a TI-89, but the TI-30 is like a bank calculator. Casio is closer to the TI-89 than the TI is and that one it for me.


----------



## JoeysVee (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought the Casio fx-115ES (2 of them just in case). I like it so far but the user manual sucks! It's a poster size piece of paper folded into the size of a deck of cards. It's not a normal users manual....you basically have to throw it away. Also if you leave something on the screen and the auto-shutoff kicks it off you'll lose what's on the screen and the history. Other than that I do like it!


----------



## Katiebug (Feb 23, 2009)

I used the Casio fx-115ES for the FE exam and it is now my primary calculator at work (supplanting my TI-89 graphing calculator). The Casio's ability to handle matrix and vector operations allowed me to answer a number of the FE questions very quickly. I also made good use of the stats capabilities as well as several of the other functions.

Now I use it for routine arithmetic and unit conversions at work - I don't need the TI-89 for that, and 95% of the math that I do on a daily basis is no more than simple arithmetic.

I hope like heck it's still on the approved list when the time comes for me to take the PE in another year or two. I'll be ticked if I have to learn a new calculator...

I agree, the user manual is junk. I had better luck from downloading a PDF of the user manual and searching it for what I was looking for.


----------



## Schuller (Mar 6, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I bought the Casio fx-115ES (2 of them just in case). I like it so far but the user manual sucks! It's a poster size piece of paper folded into the size of a deck of cards. It's not a normal users manual....you basically have to throw it away.


Casio official website has manual available for download, i printed it out 4 pages to one side of 8.5x11 sheet of paper. A lot more convenient.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 6, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> Or to let someone else borrow...as ridiculous as it is, there is inevitably at least one person who shows up without a calculator or with one that isn't allowed


YKW don't need no calculator.



Clarkbug said:


> Has anyone tried the TI-36X II? I see it listed on the TI webpage, and Im liking the fact that it has a multi-line display. I was thinking of getting that and using my TI-36X Solar as a backup...


I used it. you might want to get one ahead of time and practice with it, because the II means you input information differently. I was used to an 30Xa and hated the 30XSII. Matter of fact, I entombed one in the Worley exhibit and traded my backup to a guy in the office who took the exam the next cycle.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 6, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I used it. you might want to get one ahead of time and practice with it, because the II means you input information differently. I was used to an 30Xa and hated the 30XSII. Matter of fact, I entombed one in the Worley exhibit and traded my backup to a guy in the office who took the exam the next cycle.


??? I used a 30XSII when I took the exam...how is info entered any differently on that one?


----------



## jillnova (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope no one switches their calculator at this point (T minus 1 day). Use whatever (NCEES-approved) calculator you studied with!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 23, 2009)

jillnova said:


> I hope no one switches their calculator at this point (T minus 1 day). Use whatever (NCEES-approved) calculator you studied with!


One word...abacus!


----------



## jragg (Apr 27, 2009)

I used a TI-30XIIS for the exam, but only because it was given to me and I didn't think the FX-115 was allowed. I've used the Casio FX-115 in the past, and it is a far superior calculator. The buttons are more responsive, and it has a much better "feel" than the TI-30X did. You really have to mash the buttons on the TI to make them respond (at least a lot more than you do with the Casio).

I still went with the TI for the exam even after finding out that I could have used the Casio because I had studied with it. Go with what you know.


----------



## Parks and Rec (Apr 27, 2009)

I enjoyed my HP 33s. My first HP and RPN was easy to pick up. I saved time on the water res. and transportation questions by programming some of the equations into the HP.


----------



## SPSUEngineer (Apr 27, 2009)

Casio 115 Es = The best and only $18 at Target or Walmart. It does more than you will need it to and uses solar and battery. 2 line display as well.


----------



## circleofsteel (Apr 28, 2009)

Casio for me. I used it for the longest time without realizing the many neat features. For example, in solver mode, you can specify variables with letters A, B, C etc, then plug values in. I used this to plug in the 4 multiple choice answers or values from tables in the question to see with came out. You can do something similar with the table function. Its too bad they don't publish a better instruction guide that explains better what you can do.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2009)

All right! Glad to see we've got some fellow Casio lovers in the house.

Too many wacky RPN folks around here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 28, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> ??? I used a 30XSII when I took the exam...how is info entered any differently on that one?


XSII you have to hit enter to get the answer; the Xa gives an answer per operation. Hard to expain.

Let's say the equation is 4*(3-1). With the Xa you'd hit 3 - 1 = * 4 to get the answer. With the XSII, you'd hit 4 * ( 3 - 1 ) = to get the answer. To me, the Xa is faster to use, but the XSII is better for iterative stuff.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 28, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> All right! Glad to see we've got some fellow Casio lovers in the house.
> Too many wacky RPN folks around here.


RPN RPN RPN

I forced myself to learn RPN for the test... yes I know I will be the butt of a joke or two for that... but I wanted to do every little thing I could to shave every second (or fraction of a second in this case) off each problem I had to do...

Now I don't really have a preference, I use both daily, it just really sucks switching between the two


----------



## TheKnack (Apr 28, 2009)

I used a Casio, and had a TI36 solar for backup. Somebody at my test brought a TI-91. When the proctor took it away he asked, "what am I supposed to use?"

the proctor replied, "not this" and walked away. LOL


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 28, 2009)

TheKnack said:


> I used a Casio, and had a TI36 solar for backup. Somebody at my test brought a TI-91. When the proctor took it away he asked, "what am I supposed to use?"
> the proctor replied, "not this" and walked away. LOL


It's hard to feel sorry for those people with the sheer number of places that the approved calculator list appears. The most obvious of which is the permission slip that they HAD to have to get into the testing site.


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 28, 2009)

My favorite general calc was the TI-30XS. I had a TI-36something and found the buttons didn't always respond so I didn't trust it.

My second fave was the Casio fx115 xs with natural display. I think this would be my favorite hands down if I'd had more time to learn it and memorize the conversion chart.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2009)

GulfCoastCivil said:


> I had a TI-36something and found the buttons didn't always respond so I didn't trust it.


TI went through a spell of bad keyboards in 84-85. Made my freshman year in college a challenge. You'd hit a key...nothing. Hit again and the number would appear multiple times.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 29, 2009)

^ I had the TI-55II back then. Remember 1-800-TI CARES? They sent me a TI-55III free of charge. It was the last algebraic calculator I ever had. My next calculator purchase was the HP-41CV that's still in use today.


----------



## NEED2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

I love my TI 36X


----------



## Small (Apr 30, 2009)

TI-30XS - 4 line display and the ability to recall multiple previous inputs/outputs. By far the most powerful TI allowed. Also had the TI-36XII and the buttons horrible.


----------



## bph (Apr 30, 2009)

Small said:


> TI-30XS - 4 line display and the ability to recall multiple previous inputs/outputs. By far the most powerful TI allowed. Also had the TI-36XII and the buttons horrible.


What about the TI-30XS MultiView™, it has a 4 line display, looks interesting and it's cheap.

BPH


----------



## Small (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep, that's it, the multi-view, got it at walmart for super cheap and it was all I needed on the exam.


----------



## hhildebrand (May 1, 2009)

JoeysVee said:


> I used the HP 33s when I took the exam on April 06 and I hate it. Which of the allowed calculators is the most powerful? It would be nice to see at least 2 lines on the display (so you could see what you entered last).
> So which is the best/most powerful? :eyebrows:



As previously mentioned, the HP35 is much improved over the HP33, but if you don't like RPN I guess you should use Casio.

Calculator ranking:

1. HP

2. Casio

3.

Well, I will leave 3 open because TI sucks!


----------



## gte959s (May 1, 2009)

construction said:


> when I finished AM exam I thought I made it, but when I got to PM exam( transportation ) I felt like I don't know If I will pass or not , I would like to see other people experience about that


TI-30XS was awesome. IT had multiscreen and a sweet fraction mode so that you don't type fraction for a large equation wrong


----------



## bph (May 1, 2009)

gte959s said:


> TI-30XS was awesome. IT had multiscreen and a sweet fraction mode so that you don't type fraction for a large equation wrong


I think I may just buy a new TI to see how it compares to the Casio.

I have been a BIG HP believer, for over 20 years owned nothing but hp, and purchased the hp 35s, but was not impressed, and after trying the Casio, went with that.

Here is why hp was so great, back in the day;

1. Buttons were great, you didn't have to look at the screen after every press of a button, like some of the ti and others, never sure if it registered, or not.

2. RPN has been much faster and more certain for me, and no parentheses. You could do running calculations, no need to stop and start with "=".

3. The overall take away is that you have confidence and speed in you are calculations.

The Casio now give me more confidence and speed, why? Because you can see the screen clearly and review the equations you typed in. It's now a new paradigm with the better screen; no longer does RPN do it for me. I was sure I would like the hp 35s better, but it was not even close, Casio hands down. The Casio has a good equation solver that can display the equations nicely and also an "Ans" key, which allows running calculations (using previous answer in next calculation) like the hp. So, no looking back now, no more hp. I will take a look at the TI multi view with 4 line display, a bit of a knock-off of the Casio, might be interesting.

BPH


----------



## SPSUEngineer (May 4, 2009)

CASIO FX-115 ES


----------

